# FSB issues



## 90awdturbo (Feb 17, 2010)

Hey guys,
So i'm currently in the process of overclocking my budget setup which consists of an msi-neo2-fr, e5200 cpu, 1066mhz ram, and an speedy lil 500g samsung hd. So my main issue is that it seems like my FSB is restricting me from OCing any more than 3.38ghz. I've tried adjusting the fsb/mem ratio and that doesnt seem to affect the fsb speed at all. By the way i'm checking my fsb by using cpu-z once the system boots up. So anyone know the correct way to solve this?


----------



## burrell (Feb 13, 2010)

I would be more than pleased with a 0.8Ghz OC with a budget sytem!

I wouldn't push it any further, if you feel compelled, try upping the voltage a LITTLE then try and push for a bit more speed.

WATCH YOUR TEMPS!!!

Burrell


----------



## 90awdturbo (Feb 17, 2010)

haha i know right, the reason I'm looking for a little more is due to the fact I had this puppy at 3.6 without a hiccup in my other computer! I've figured out the issue though I appreciate the input :grin:


----------

